# Clutch



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not to most peoples tastes but I think they're awesome 











Came across their music a few years ago and been addicted since :lol:
Matt


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

If you like Clutch, you'll also like


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Better than dance/hip hop, but not to my taste (which is stuck in 1977).


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm actually quite a fan of Clutch.

They are just a good solid rock band. Only got their latest album but a good friend of mine was raving about them so I tried them out. 

50,000 Unstoppable Watts is a great track.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

50,000 Unstoppable Watts is a great song, got to say I prefer Abraham Lincoln more though.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

One of my favourite bands and an absolute force live. Played some of the best gigs I've ever seen.


----------

